

Failure Is An Opportunity - bretthardin
http://bretthard.in/2012/06/failure-is-an-opportunity/

======
bretthardin
Hey Guys,

I've shared these thoughts with a few people and they thought the HN community
would benefit from it to. When you started your startup, did you think about
Failure?

